# Using perch for bait on the AuSable River



## Snapshot46 (Apr 18, 2010)

When I was a kid back in the '60's, we would fish Foot Pond behind the dam outside of Oscoda on the AuSable River for small mouth bass. My buddy's dad caught the largest small mouth in Michigan in 1961, there. We would sit on a drop off and use a half minnow to catch fingerling perch in the shallows. Then we would hook'em thru the lips and cast them out on the deep side and reel in small mouths and pike. Recently, I was told that is illegal now in Michigan lakes. So, can you use still use perch for bait on the AuSable River (if caught there) and what about other Michigan lakes?
Bill


----------



## Magic Man (Apr 17, 2010)

To my understanding you can still use fish that you have caught as bait. Unless it is a goldfish or something.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

You can use perch for bait if the were leaglly caught. You must use them on the same body of water as they were caught.

There are some "Fly only" restrictions on certain sections of the AuSable River. You could not use live bait on fly only waters. The sections are listed on page 23 of the fishing guide.


Link to fishing guide:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/full-no-ads_272056_7.pdf


----------



## Snapshot46 (Apr 18, 2010)

So how about here in Livingston County? Is it legal to use perch as bait if caught in that lake, like Kent or Island Lake?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

snapshot46 said:


> so how about here in livingston county? Is it legal to use perch as bait if caught in that lake, like kent or island lake?


yes


----------

